

With Surface Pro, Microsoft Is Trying To Recreate The PC Market - radicalbyte
http://readwrite.com/2014/05/21/microsoft-surface-pro-market-strategy

======
radicalbyte
Although I disagree with his conclusion's, he's right about Microsoft's
strategy: they're creating a new market with the Surface Pro 3.

In my opinion it will be a massive hit particularly in the Enterprise; just
where the MBA/MBP are unusable.

